# cub cadet 7530 rear differential



## vette660 (2 mo ago)

hello i am new to this site . i am considering buying a 2004 cub cadet 7530 tractor that needs a rear ring and pinion . cub cadet says these parts are dis continued. has anyone had this problem .i would settle for used parts or a complete differential . help please thanks dave


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure just what you're asking for here friend. You want help? Help with what? Do you need information or advice? Are you hoping for a source of used parts?

Not that my opinion matters much, but if someone I know were to approach me with that as a possible transaction I would suggest that passing on it. Unless of course, you are (or happen to know of) an authority on Japanese and/or Korean built compact tractors. There very well may be some used parts out there that will interchange, but knowing which ones, and from which brand/model donor to search from might be a daunting task indeed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could try searching through salvage yard inventories on the internet, but I'd have a solid lead on parts before I'd look at buying a busted tractor. Fedup has some concrete advise there.


----------



## vette660 (2 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> You could try searching through salvage yard inventories on the internet, but I'd have a solid lead on parts before I'd look at buying a busted tractor. Fedup has some concrete advise there.





pogobill said:


> You could try searching through salvage yard inventories on the internet, but I'd have a solid lead on parts before I'd look at buying a busted tractor. Fedup has some concrete advise there.


hello yes that is what im trying to do is find a source for parts new or used before i buy it thanks


----------



## vette660 (2 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I'm not sure just what you're asking for here friend. You want help? Help with what? Do you need information or advice? Are you hoping for a source of used parts?
> 
> Not that my opinion matters much, but if someone I know were to approach me with that as a possible transaction I would suggest that passing on it. Unless of course, you are (or happen to know of) an authority on Japanese and/or Korean built compact tractors. There very well may be some used parts out there that will interchange, but knowing which ones, and from which brand/model donor to search from might be a daunting task indeed.


hello im trying to find parts new or used before i buy it i am a heavy equipment mechanic .fixing it wont be a problem thanks for any help with locating parts


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are plenty of parts sources out there. Here are a few.






Used Tractor Parts - 300,000+ Parts in Inventory | Wengers®


Find John Deere parts, Case IH parts, New Holland parts, International parts, Kubota parts, and many more. We supply tractor parts for all popular brands and models at the best prices on wengers.com.




www.wengers.com












Tractor Parts Canada | All Tractor Parts | Cavan


Specializing in Aftermarket Tractor Parts and Accessories throughout Canada and the USA. We carry parts for Ford, Massey Ferguson, John Deere, Case IH and more. In stock inventory is shipped same day,




www.alltractorparts.ca









Tractor Parts | New, Used, Rebuilt | All States Ag Parts


Huge selection of new, used, and rebuilt tractor parts for John Deere, Massey Ferguson, Case IH, Ford, Kubota, Allis Chalmers and many more makes.




www.tractorpartsasap.com






https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/tractors/1100


----------



## vette660 (2 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> There are plenty of parts sources out there. Here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello thank you for your help


----------

